# Light or Dark????



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a new TTS in Sprint Blue being delivered 1st September... I'm trying to stock up on products in anticipation and keep coming across the same question. Does Sprint Blue classify as light or dark??

Eg. I'm looking at PoorBoys glaze, do i get Black Hole or White Diamond???


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

IMO i would say light


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Personally I would say Black Hole, however Chemical Guys EZ Crème Glaze is a top Glaze that works well on all colours and is acrylic based so you can layer wax or sealants over it.

For the ultimate wet look on Sprint Blue I would suggest Clearkote Red Moose Glaze followed by 3x layers of Victoria Concours wax.

Most of your looks will come from a decent polish though, ideally by machine.


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, so shopping list so far... comments?

Huge 38" x 28" Microfibre Drying Towel HUGD1 £8.65 £8.65 
Microfibre Wash & Polish Mitt MICG1 £5.17 £5.17 
Meguiars Microfibre wash Mitt MEG-X-3002 £7.78 £7.78 
ClearKote Wax Applicator Pad CLEM6 £2.57 £2.57 
Sonus Ultimate Detailing Towels Pkg/2 MF-201 £8.65 £8.65 
Leather Cleaning Brush LEAB10 £1.70 £1.70 
Victoria Wax - 3oz Concours Wax VICR4 £15.64 £15.64 
Clearkote Red Moose Glaze CLE43 £11.26 £11.26 
Meguiars High Gloss Tyre gel G7516 £6.91 £6.91 
Trim & Tyre Dressing Applicator TRIX7 £2.57 £2.57 
Subtotal: £70.90 
VAT: £10.64

*Shipping: Standard delivery £4.95 Next Day delivery £5.95 Saturday Delivery £16.00

Basket Total:
Points From Transaction: £86.49
81


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks good - get some clay if you dont already have some. What do you plan to polish with?


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Not sure... suggestions?? Don't have a clay kit either, again, suggestions??


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Well if you are polishing by hand AG SRP is a good one as it contains fillers as well.

For a clay kit I would suggest the Meguiars one, however if you have QD or plan to buy some then Sonus Green is very good.


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

QD??


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

matthyde83 said:


> QD??


Sorry, Quick Detailer - a very useful spray that can be used for claying, add a bit of sparkle when drying and lubing pads before letting a dry pad touch the paint work which reduces the risk of marring. Megs Last Touch is a good all rounder and despite the initial outlay lasts forever as you cut it 1:1 with water.


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Given that the car is new will machine polishing be a necessity??

Trying to decide whether to have the car detailed then maintain or whether I can do a good job myself..?

And to clarify...

Wash
Clay
Wash
Polish
Glaz
Wax
Wax
Wax
Final QD??


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

matthyde83 said:


> Given that the car is new will machine polishing be a necessity??
> 
> Trying to decide whether to have the car detailed then maintain or whether I can do a good job myself..?
> 
> ...


Some new cars still need them, and I certainly plan to machine polish my new TT when it arrives albeit with a Finishing Polish. I would say if you don't mind splashing out then get a Pro to detail it for you and spend some time if you can with them learning what to do, then focus on proper washing and maintaining it.

Your process looks fine, although 2x layers of wax is normally fine and the QD wipe down at the end is optional.

HTHs.


----------



## matthyde83 (Jun 6, 2009)

Excellent all ordered.... thanks for all of the help! Much appreciated!!


----------

